# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Tasks of the Month & Year >  >  Task of the month for October 2010

## ninja9578

Introduction:
This topic is for the Lucid Tasks that are assigned by me or voted on by experienced dreamers.  Please attempt one or both of these tasks throughout the month.

*Report back in this thread, even if you didn't successfully accomplish the task, your efforts should make interesting reading! This is required in order to get credit, it is no longer sufficient just to say that you did it. * 

*When you complete a task:* go to your control panel, then to permission groups, and request to be in the group that applies to the task that you've done.  Of course you still need to post the dream here because I check.

Whoever completes either of these tasks gets the following goodies until the end of the month:
Your name will be displayed in *ORANGE* in the online members list at the bottom of the main forum page.You will receive a special title and badge.You will receive access to the "Lucid Task Club" which is a limited access forum for people that complete the lucid task each month.

*Tasks for this month:*

Basic Task - Have a text conversation (IM, chat. txt...)

Advanced Task - Watch The Grim Reaper harvest a soul

----------


## ninja9578

Oops, on vacation, I forgot to post this yesterday, on vacation

----------


## PercyLucid

LOL.  It's OK xD  It is only the 26th anyway.

This will be done before the month ends!

----------


## Puffin

The basic one actually sounds really hard... The logic part of our brain's often off during dreams, making it hard to construct actual words and remember them afterwards. Although I'm not saying it's impossible, because I've written things out before.

----------


## PercyLucid

More than hard, is tricky, but easy.

We had several dreams were we use computers.  I recall dreaming with business related stuff (over the comp) and everything showed up well.

Typing something over IM and getting a reply is enough to succeed.

----------


## MadMonkey

OMG they both look epic. I will say high to the people on the dream views chat and tell them to do reality checks. Saturday night I was in a lucid and told them them it was a dream on there but didn't stick around to see their response.  :tongue2: 

The grim reaper might make a nice allie

----------


## PercyLucid

LOL yeah.  I did not want to suggest an idea this month but I told Ninja I though about the reaper thing a few months ago, and she posted it  ::D: 

I am motivated this month, so I might do this really fast.

----------


## Puffin

> Typing something over IM and getting a reply is enough to succeed.



That's easy, I guess.  :tongue2:  The only issue is getting to a computer for me; I almost never come by them in dreams, so I'll have to summon one.

----------


## Hukif

Ah, I like the basic task! Might read another dream book and then discuss it with someone over internet, either that or make someone in a chat lucid, should be fun.

----------


## Puffin

Just noticed it says "grime" reaper.  ::lol::  Might want to fix that.

----------


## ninja9578

PercyLucid changed it, I had written it right.

 :tongue2:  No, not really, I think I'm still getting used to my new keyboard.

----------


## Hukif

Hm, this was faster than I expected... and before the right month >.<





> Back to sleep.
> 
> FA, go out of bed and RC, I was still on the plant world, I was glad to be there. Decided I would do the DV task of the month, so went over to the plant and transformed one of its dead leafs into a laptop, used the laptop to enter a chat, surprisingly, saw Moonbeam in there, or more like, she entered. Our conversation was like this:
> “Hi Moonbeam” “Hi puppy” “Puppy… I’m not a puppy though, and there isn’t anyone else in the chat?” “Eh, you didn’t see my other message?” “What other message?” I looked up, and saw it “Walms, I saw an awesome puppy, so now you are one too!” “That message is… weird, so now you are my kitty!” we both laughed on the chat, next thing was “Oh crap, I have to wake up, become lucid in your next dream, OK!?” then left the chat and woke myself up.

----------


## Max ツ

Whoa. Slow down there, Percy!  ::D: 
Gotta finish this soon, but it might take a few tries to get it right. Two words will make it clear for you guys. D-r-y   S-p-e-l-l.  :Sad: 
And congrats, Walms!

----------


## Max ツ

HEY! How did you get to be an administrator, Percy?! I guess it was because of the freakin' non stop DV posting you have been doing lately! Congrats man!!!  ::D:

----------


## Delwind

> HEY! How did you get to be an administrator, Percy?! I guess it was because of the freakin' non stop DV posting you have been doing lately! Congrats man!!!



um ive been here for 2 years and i still have less posts than both xD

----------


## PercyLucid

Freaking non stop?  I have been super busy lately!!!!!!!!!!

Well, I completed this on time.  This is the first month I only complete one instead of both... to bad!!!

30.09.2010Lucid Chat (DILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I grabbed a few dreams this night.  I am super busy so I did not have time to upload them.  I upload this one so it counts for the ToTM.  This is the first ToTM I only do the basic, I lost lucidity during the dream.

I was in home and I could not see my cats.  I searched for my cats and I could not find them. I realized I was dreaming.  I remembered the ToTM so I saw that my computer was on the table, as in waking life.

I opened the computer and I saw the DV chat.  It looked kind of odd but I saw it was working fine.  
I saw the #DV room and there were a few people.  Weird people instead of the regular people.

I wrote something I cannot recall well, but I remember to see in the screen what I wrote.  I saw someone replied to my message, so I realized I just had a short IM and completed the basic tast.

I realized I had to see the Death harvesting a soul.  I lost lucidity for some reason and I do not remember well what happened.

Missed dream signs:
- None.

*Spotted dream signs:
- I had no cats.

Reality check performed:
- None.  Turned lucid from DS.*
Ninja, you can take care of the wing removal for this month!

----------


## ninja9578

Have fun everyone  ::D:

----------


## Max ツ

> Ninja, you can take care of the wing removal for this month!



Probably because it hurts him a lot to remove his own beloved wings.  ::D:

----------


## Mackenzie

I just remembered that I had a dream a couple of weeks ago where I was IM'ing with a leopard. I'll upload it sunday cause I'm far to drunk now!

----------


## PercyLucid

> Probably because it hurts him a lot to remove his own beloved wings.



Well... I have completed one of them... so I won't be wingless 100%  :tongue2:

----------


## Erii

complex task sounds awesome.

----------


## dakotahnok

*i did both task during a nap. I will upload them tomorrow. And after that... GET BOTH WINGS*

----------


## Zhaylin

Ugh... I NEVER text message or IM lol.  I'm a goner already on that one  ::lol:: 

With all the drugs I've been on for my arm, I've been having some really wild dreams, though and have become lucid a lot.  Now's the time to try anything  :Shades wink:

----------


## TheOneirologist

For the advanced task...

What if you _are_ the Grim Reaper, and you harvest someone's soul?  And if not, what if you watched yourself in third person?  (A lot of my lucids have been in third person.  A life of video games does that to you.)

----------


## Blacklight

I've already had dreams about text conversations (but long ago). So here's my favorite one.

I was standing on a cliff. A beautiful river was below me and a city was on the horizon. The mild wind made me feel alive. I got lucid and tried to contact someone. A chat window popped up and several messages popped up. I typed (in my dreams) but all the words came out wrong, jumbled and messed up. I deleted them and repeatedly tried to type them correctly but failed and just sent random letters. The receiver was unimpressed. Me panicking that this all might have been something more then just my imagination woke me up soon after.

----------


## dakotahnok

*





 Originally Posted by Blacklight


I've already had dreams about text conversations (but long ago). So here's my favorite one.

I was standing on a cliff. A beautiful river was below me and a city was on the horizon. The mild wind made me feel alive. I got lucid and tried to contact someone. A chat window popped up and several messages popped up. I typed (in my dreams) but all the words came out wrong, jumbled and messed up. I deleted them and repeatedly tried to type them correctly but failed and just sent random letters. The receiver was unimpressed. Me panicking that this all might have been something more then just my imagination woke me up soon after.



ill answer this... I think it has to be october. And you have to get a reply.*

----------


## PercyLucid

Old wings removed (and first time ever I do not have both wings!!! This business stuff drives me crazy)

*Basic task granted* to Walms and PercyLucid.
No one completed/posted *Advanced* yet.

I will dream tonight or very shortly the Death and get my second pair!!!

----------


## dakotahnok

*





 Originally Posted by Me

I awoke without recalling a dream. I remembered to DEILD. I didnt move or open my eyes. I visualised a scene of me sitting on the couch. 

Then my mom says something behind me. I was shocked because i didnt even feel the transition into the dream. I plugged my nose and i could breath. 

I couldnt think of what to do. (there is so many things!) Then i remembered to text someone for the TOTM. I checked my pockets thinking my phone would be in one. 

When i couldn't find one i turned to my mom. I asked if she could get my phone and she walked over to the table to that is by the door. She picked up this grey flip phone and brought it to me. 

I opened it up and it was already on a message page. I try to type a simple "hi" but the buttons on the phone wont work. 

Now i think its time to be innovative. I pushed a button on the side and thought to myself that it was voice command. I said hi and it typed on the phone. Then i said sent and it sent. After this little "message sent" check mark leaves the phone goes to the homepage. The background is a picture of my mom flipping off the camera. (WTF!) 

Im scared of lucidity so i get up to spin. Everything gets a little more vivid. I look at the phone but there is no reply. I leave the room and go to my moms room. I look at the clock and the time says 3 something in really small numbers. 

I come back into the living room and look at the phone. It says "one new message" I click the side button and say "read". The message comes up and says "God my mom is a bitch". I really want to hear what this persons mom did but i dont want to mess with the phone anymore. 

Everything gets blurry and i want to L-DEILD. 

I wake up and go back into a dream.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
Im back in the living room. I plug my nose and i can breath. Now i want to do the advanced task. 

I start to walk into the kitchen, i think of the grim reaper being in there. He is, he had a really baggy black hoodie and was wearing grey sweat pants. I couldnt ignore his attire and asked why he was wearing that. He told me that it was the weekend and he doesnt like to wear the black robe on the weekends. 

I asked him if he would take a soul for me sense i needed to do the TOTM. He said of course. I went into my sisters room and saw my brother. i asked him to go to the kitchen and he came. Then the grim reaper (which earlier told me to call him stephen) put his hands on my brothers shoulders. 

Out of nowhere my brother disappears. I asked srephen (the grim reaper) were he went. He said to the laundry mat. Then i questioned what i hear and said "what?" Stephen said "I took his sole" (he said this in a rude tone). 

I started to wake up again and i wanted to L-DEILD again. But i failed. 

Vivid: 6/10
Method: DEILD/L-DEILD
Acomplishments: Both the basic and advanced TOTM. Also found out that the grim reaper's real name is stephen.



All done for the month.*

----------


## dakotahnok

*Wow percy.. Looks like the student just kicked the teachers but!! Cant wait to have BOTH Wings!*

----------


## ninja9578

You have to do it during the month of October, Blacklight.

----------


## PercyLucid

> Wow percy.. Looks like the student just kicked the teachers but!! Cant wait to have *BOTH* Wings!



Sorry dakotahnok.  Not this month!  You do not even know all the stuff going on in my waking life (check my # posts recently in this site and the amount of dreams recorded (I had 2-3 per night in my paper journal and I had no time yet to record them all. However, my first task was done before yours and the second one, right now, when I remembered I had to complete a second task of the month  :smiley:   Here you go...





> Freaking non stop?  I have been super busy lately!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Well, I completed this on time.  This is the first month I only complete one instead of both... to bad!!!
> 
> 30.09.2010Lucid Chat (DILD)
> 
> NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID
> 
> I grabbed a few dreams this night.  I am super busy so I did not have time to upload them.  I upload this one so it counts for the ToTM.  This is the first ToTM I only do the basic, I lost lucidity during the dream.
> ...



And my advanced, tonight





> 03.10.2010Death, Harvest my soul, fast! (MILD)
> 
> NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID
> 
> Another not so awesome night.  My mind is being flooded with my business stuff and I am only focused in waking stuff. I MILD one lucid and recalled two more dreams.
> 
> Third dream:
> 
> _ I told my self having only ONE pair of wings was not an option and I had to MILD the advanced task last night, not having a MILD was not an option.  I woke up at 06:30 am and kept in a comfortable possition. I used the chest technique, affirmed I was going to turn lucid and visualize having my both pairs of wings.
> ...



Sorry, not this month  :tongue2: 

By the way, well done with that L-DEILD  :smiley:   See, it works wonders!

----------


## dakotahnok

*





 Originally Posted by PercyLucid


Sorry dakotahnok.  Not this month!  You do not even know all the stuff going on in my waking life (check my # posts recently in this site and the amount of dreams recorded (I had 2-3 per night in my paper journal and I had no time yet to record them all. However, my first task was done before yours and the second one, right now, when I remembered I had to complete a second task of the month   Here you go...



And my advanced, tonight



Sorry, not this month 

By the way, well done with that L-DEILD   See, it works wonders!



Umm no you dont! You beat me at the basic but i completed the advanced before you XD. 

You cant cover it up. No excuses!!

But with all jokes aside the L-DEILD does work wonders. And when you combine DEILD with MILD your almost unstoppable.*

----------


## PercyLucid

And I even amazed myself.  I MILDed tonight only for the advanced.  I completely forgot about the advanced task until yesterday  ::lol:: 

Now go ahead and work on the ToTY!

----------


## tashows

Hi!
I know they are called "Lucid Tasks". I completed the chating task, but non-lucid. :p Does it count?

Last post of my dream journal. See second dream.




> I saw many dreams again, but these are the ones i recalled when i woke up.
> First dream:
> I am sitting with some members of a forum in which i am a moderator. One of these members is a girl, who writes like 100 pointless a day, decreasing the quality of any conversation. :S So we were sitting there talking and at some point she took a really serious face and started apologising for the fact she overposts. I can't recall much more.
> 
> Second dream:
> I am in a pretty futuristic building. I have a big futuristic screen (sth like 60' :p) in front of me and am chatting on facebook with my friend A. The conversation went like this:
> A: Tashows i have to go! I 've got news to tell you tell you tell you!
> Me: Talk you motherf***er! (just for fun :p)
> Me: Where are you going?
> ...

----------


## LucidApprentice

Eh, these could be better (Instead of watching, you get to harvest the soul > ::D: ) but still interesting. I'll give them a try.

----------


## VickDannon

I just accomplished one of these goals, the basic task. 

    This afternoon, I entered a WILD in which I was at my computer (though not in my house), and I recieved a message from a female user I recognized in the dream, but no longer have any clue who she was. I also got a message from someone else I can't really remember, but I only replied to the female one. The majority of the dream takes place around and inside a few tall buildings. I start out inside one, but quickly go outside to run from some people who arrive (two of which were female and one a male) and I believe may mean me harm. They don't see me but they know I am around somewhere. Now outside, I look up to the roof, a three story jump. But, knowing I can accomplish this allows me to jump and grab onto the ledge and pull myself up. One the roof I see a female who I believe to be the one I was corresponding with on the computer and it seems to me as if she is hiding as well. I go to her and try to pull her to an area of the roof that is more conceiled. We end up phasing through a wall, to get to this area, a very peculiar experience. In hiding, we are finally spotted by one of the male pursuers. No longer desiring to run, I engage him in combat and overpower him, throwing him off the roof. He is rendered incapacitated, but not dead, so I look around for the girl who I find is fighting the female pursuer. Suddenly, the three of us are inside, I am not sure how, but I attempt to help take down the female pursuer. She ends up being far too strong for either of us, even after I attempt to cut off what I believed to be her power supply. While I do think it was her supply, I believe she was too powerful even without it. I can't remember what happened after that.

While I did complete the basic task, I would like to request that I not be given the reward yet. I would like to attempt the advanced task first. I am trying to challenge myself, for I believe this to be the best way to grow in anything we do.

----------


## dakotahnok

*





 Originally Posted by tashows


Hi!
I know they are called "Lucid Tasks". I completed the chating task, but non-lucid. :p Does it count?

Last post of my dream journal. See second dream.



If i may answer this... You have to be lucid. :/ 

But keep trying!*

----------


## Rozollo

Very very close last night.  I distinctly remember logging into Facebook to communicate with someone, and I had two new messages.  For whatever reason, I ignored them before the dream ended.  I think I can do it within the next few days with focus.

----------


## fautzo

lmfao dakotahnok the phone background in your dream made me laugh so hard

----------


## Rozollo

Dammit!  If only non-lucid dreams count for this task, I had entire dream where I just conversed with people.  Well, almost there, I think I got this one.

----------


## ooflendoodle

lol completely forgot there would be a new task for october

----------


## Snowboy

AGH, I was a little lucid last night and sent an IM to my friend, but I don't remember getting a response.  ::doh::

----------


## PercyLucid

Come one people!!!  Get those third eyes and minds rolling!!!!!!!!!  I want to read more DEATH dreams!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Snowboy

I just need to get a decent lucid... I haven't had one for a bit...

----------


## Rozollo

Yet again, I speak to a lot of people about Lucidity while not lucid.  I also saw my desert (tips hat to Percy).  I am able to guide my dreams but I am unable to guide them to lucidity.  This is frustrating.

----------


## Hukif

> Come one people!!!  Get those third eyes and minds rolling!!!!!!!!!  I want to read more DEATH dreams!!!!!!!!!



But watching death harvesting a soul!? Much funnier to harvest it yourself, that might be the problem.

----------


## PercyLucid

Then go ahead and do that... if you are the Death, you will see the Death (yourself) harvesting a soul... it is still valid... Whenever you see the Death harvesting a soul is fine... does not matter if you are the Death, or you sacrifice yourself to the Death and see your own soul harvested (like I did before waking up, lol)

----------


## Hukif

Ah, that counts too? Bah, should have done this earlier then lol

----------


## Rozollo

I hate reporting failures, but it is working.  Last night, I dreamed I was speaking to a friend for what felt like an entire day.  I am close to getting the basic task.  I will attempt to WILD today, since I am going home from work early.  I may try my REM Dreamer to help induce this, though I haven't had success.

----------


## Azrafox28

Oh man, what a failure. I became lucid last night, went to my phone and started talking to someone by text. Woke myself up and wrote it down in my journal. It was an FA >.<

By the time I woke up I hadn't got a clue who I talked to or what was said D: I guess I'll have to try this again next time!

----------


## MadMonkey

> Oh man, what a failure. I became lucid last night, went to my phone and started talking to someone by text. Woke myself up and wrote it down in my journal. It was an FA >.<
> 
> By the time I woke up I hadn't got a clue who I talked to or what was said D: I guess I'll have to try this again next time!



That still counts dosn't it? You did complete the tast by having a text conversation and remember doing it. You don't need to remember any details other than those that are required in the task right?

----------


## Medevila

Yes, as far as I know it counts.

----------


## PercyLucid

> Oh man, what a failure. I became lucid last night, went to my phone and started talking to someone by text. Woke myself up and wrote it down in my journal. It was an FA >.<
> 
> By the time I woke up I hadn't got a clue who I talked to or what was said D: I guess I'll have to try this again next time!



It is valid.  You need to be lucid and you need to text someone.  You are winged!

----------


## Azrafox28

Oh wow, fantastic! I thought it was required to post the details on the forum before it was accepted, but thanks ^^

Now to try the advanced task - I don't know if that one will be so easy  :tongue2:

----------


## mikeac

> *10-14-10: Dark vs Light
> NON-DREAM NON-LUCID SEMI -LUCID LUCID*
> 
> As you can see, I have finally decided as what to use the above scale as the measurement of my lucidity.  I won't be changing this anytime soon.  Also, I will only post in this DJ for ToTM & ToTY dreams (as this one is).  I already maintain a dream journal in the student workbooks, I don't feel it necessary to copy between my memory, my physical DJ, my DVDJ, and my SWDJ.  I will use my Student Workbook as my primary online dream journal until the Shared Dreaming class is over.
> 
> I was at school, walking around the quad.  People started to form a crowd behind me, and I wasn't sure why at the moment.  Soon, half of the people I knew were with my inside the shaded cafeteria.  It was around 8:00, a fog was blowing away, and the air was crisp and tense.  Soon afterward, another group of people stepped in front of us.  They were leaded by one of my nerdy friends, B.  He looked ready to hurt something.  My team was in kinda light clothes, while his were wearing dark clothes.  I  yelled _"GO!"_ and a member of my team charged at a member of the other team in a race around some coned track.  My 'team' was losing.  I thought _'I know I have to have a short IM with someone, but why?'_  Whatever.  (This was for ToTM but I forgot about it until later before I woke up)  I got on the computer, entered a school chatroom, and everyone was discussing the race.  I typed in _"Crap!  We're losing!!!!"_  I looked at the screen for a while then closed the laptop.  I noticed one of my teammates was sleeping.  I shook him and said _"Get up! You're next!  We're gonna LOSE!"_  He mumbled and got up.
> *[Dream Skip - Next Day]*
> All I remember is that I sat down with a few friends to discuss the race.  The dream started to fade out, and I woke up.



There you go.

EDIT: I wasn't technically lucid though... Will this still count?

----------


## PercyLucid

You need to be fully lucid  :tongue2: 

Sorry!

----------


## DreamingGhost

I had a lucid the other night and remembered the basic task. Found my computer on a table and deiced to go into the DV chat since I am not normally on it, but it DV would not let me log in  :tongue2:  another night after that I deiced to just text someone, so I pulled my phone out of my pocket only to get hung on the fact it was not my RL phone (I was only 40% lucid and losing the dream fast) I will just have to keep trying.

----------


## mikeac

> You need to be fully lucid 
> 
> Sorry!



Shoot.  It's okay, I'll try again.

----------


## TheForgotten

I've completed the reaper task.  I tried to post the link to my DJ but it won't let me (I'm under 7 days old).  But it is in my DJ under the title: Reaper.

----------


## Wristblade56

Oh, this is gonna be to good. i plan to beat Chuck Norris. after i kill him i'll watch the reaper in action!  ::evil::

----------


## Cosmix

First ToTM that I've completed!!  :smiley: 

*10-15-10*: Basic Task of the Month

I was setting up booby traps to try and kill my friend Allan for some reason.  He and Albert caught me, though, and asked what I was doing, they took aggressive stances in front of me.  So I decided to act first since I was blown, I began punching them, when Allan overpowered me and held me facing him, I had a great idea and head butted him three times.  He let go dazed and confused with a big red lump growing on his forehead, I ran across a field and into my house up to my room and thought if I can get in bed and pretend I'm sleeping I can play it off as if it wasn't me.  It was really hard to get my clothes off and jump into bed - I had like three layers of everything on, and the items would get caught on my arms and legs.  I finally got into my boxers and jumped into bed as I heard them storming up the stairs.  I fell asleep and when I woke I found a booby trap set by Allan and disarmed it.  I saw a flash of light outside my window and looked out it thinking a bomb had gone off but nothing was out of the ordinary.  I do a reality check as usual when I get up and find I can breath through my nose and can't count my fingers.  I get really excited and it seems like the dream is collapsing so I start touching walls and rubbing my hands until it stabilizes. 

I'm not sure what to do when I see a phone on the bed and figure I'll do the ToTM.  I have a Droid X but this phone was an iPhone, the interface is really complicated for some reason, it kind of looks like the start screen on the Nintendo DS, and it takes me a minute to find the messages.  I open it up and see texts from Scott saying "around I, getting comics and to be store for early night."  I have to read the message quite a few times because it's waving around and doesn't make a lot of sense, I say to myself each time I read it that I'm going to remember.  I reply back saying "wtf are you talking about?"  I see another text from someone I didn't recognize and it said "lol my texts are really screwed up and hard to read."  There was a third person who had texted me but I can't remember what it said.  I try to text them back but the screen has flashed to a different screen and I can't figure out how to get back so I put the phone down.  I walk to my door when I see two flashes of light, I think that it could possibly be my eyes slightly open and I wake up.

I actually wake into a false awakening where I'm in the kitchen talking to my sister about the dream I just had, she says it's weird and cool and starts to pour some black colored cereal into a bowl when I really wake up.

----------


## Hukif

Can't believe I actually did this one... too bad the soul they wanted wasn't one they could take.





> Back to sleep.
> 
> I was in the dirt, and I was feeling cold this time… was wondering if my blankets were gone or something, but no, I was just missing clothes and my belongings, yes, that was totally understandable. Got up and started running in circles, trying to spot what I had lost, but there was nothing, apparently I felt dizzy earlier because I was hit or something… wait… what “earlier”? Did a RC at that point and became lucid.
> 
> Yes, as I become lucid, start feeling the energy from the necklace wavering, maybe I had used too much from it already and it needed to rest, it wasn’t a bad thing though, as I could feel my own energy going out and being much more abundant than before, not enough to even beat one of those artifact gods, but at least enough to explore.
> 
> Went towards a small warehouse that I saw not far from where I was, figured there would be some food and clothes in there, and that’s all I needed for now, I was also starting to create AOH all inside of me, and needed to replace my body quickly. When I arrived at the warehouse, found some quite nice clothes, in fact, they were too costly to be there, when I went over to get them, realized they were from dead people… yes, that was no good, but at least explained the clothing, I started eating the dead people and getting dressed, wondering who had killed them, considering there was no wounds that I could see.
> 
> As I was walking outside the house (Still munching on some human flesh) started performing the summoning spell for my teleportation, but failed, still needed more energy. After that found a reaper flying towards me, I found this amusing and dodged by moving to the left and avoid the swing “So that’s how they died?” I asked, the reaper didn’t answer me though, it was apparently angry at me for something, I couldn’t fight it back right now, had no powers, and so just started flying away.
> ...

----------


## PercyLucid

> Oh, this is gonna be to good. i plan to beat Chuck Norris. after i kill him i'll watch the reaper in action!



Killing Chuck?  Sorry, not even in your dreams!!  If he punch you with his fist, even if it is a dreamed Chuck Norris, he will kill you for real!  Even the Death himself fears Chuck!  Why do you think the death has a dry body and a skull for a face?  Before he looked like an Angel, his skin was white like the milk.  When the Death tried to wipe Chuck's soul, his scythe vibrated so hard when it hit Chuck's skin, that the Death's skin turned into death flesh and disintegrated.

To the rest of the folks!  Good job!  You are winged!

----------


## Emiko

I came close to accomplishing the Task of the Month last night, but didn't. I think the story is amusing, so I thought I'd share anyway.

In my dream, I'm standing on some rocks in the ocean, near the beach.  I'm still lucid, so I think to myself, “Okay! Text-messaging!  Task of the month!”  I go to take my phone out of my pocket, but then think, “No, better not do that here – I don't want to get my phone wet.”

I woke up and was delighted to have had another lucid dream.  While thinking back over it, I laughed out loud at that last part – I was concerned about my phone getting wet? It wasn't even my real phone! :-D Then again, I realized that that makes sense: my dream cell phone would have been just as damaged by dream water as my real one would be by real water.  After all, that's what I expect will happen when cell phones get wet.

----------


## Rozollo

10.21:

Well, it's been a long ride, but I had my first intentional lucid dream.  Per the usual, I'm going to put in red what was lucid, and blue what was non-lucid.  Black will be non-dream stuff.

Going to bed, I repeated the mantra "I lucid dream."  When my thoughts wandered, I would chant it louder in my head.  During my trying to fall asleep, I could imagine daily things being effected by it (I see a scene from earlier play out, but instead of normal words, it added things like "I loudly dropped..." which followed the same first letter of my mantra.  Somewhere in there, I fell asleep.
I am in an extremely dark house.  People are all around, and for some reason, I feel a sense of urgency.  I try to turn on lights, but they fail.  My first thought is the lights are broken.  Somewhere in the dream, I get the notion that it's a dream and try to RC.  I try poking my finger through my hands, counting my fingers, but both worked flawlessly.  Undaunted, I do the nose test, and it failed.  This forces me to realize I am dreaming.  Since it's dark, I conjure up a potion, for some reason, and drink it.  Within seconds, the room brightens up.  I drink another, and the room gets brighter.  Eventually, the entire room is dark, but bright enough to make out details.  I know the LD is extremely unstable, so I began to think of tasks to do. Yes, this was my first thought because I am goal-oriented.  I ask a woman wondering around what are my tasks again, and I remember it's to talk to someone, so I ask her to tell me about lucid dreaming when I try to conjure a fireball for Nomad's class before the most recent one.  She explains I need to wait to develop dream control and duration, but it'll come.  I start to create the fireball in my hand, but while I feel the heat and hear the sparkling, I lose the visual.  Begrudgingly, I wake up.  I quickly jot down my dream, then I try to return to the dream, but instead, I have a non-lucid where I see a radio host willing to have his kidney removed for the sake of radio.  Later, I am planning a trip to local colleges (day residue) to watch their graduations.

All in all, good night!

----------


## ninja9578

potions are cool  :smiley:

----------


## Rozollo

I was extremely focused on seeing to do my tasks, and somehow, that seemed most logical, lol.

How do I flag myself orange?

----------


## PercyLucid

Come on guys!

One more week!!!  When falling asleep, try to keep a static image of the Death in your mind.  If your mind wanders away, go back to the static image of the Death.  This will help out to success!

Good luck!

----------


## Snowboy

Oh I think I did the task! ^.^ I was barely lucid, but I hope it counts. Please tell me if it does!

I had just gotten onto my computer to talk to some friends on Google Talk. Now, my chat list had around... eh... close to 100 people to chat with, although IRL I have don't have even ten people to talk to. Anyway, there were LOADS of chats on my screen, and it was layered. Like if I closed one, another would be in its place. I remember I sent out a few messages and probably got a few, too. It was chaos, and eventually I woke up. I had also just gotten back from Mars in that dream before it happened! ^.^

----------


## PercyLucid

Were you lucid from the beginning of the dream? (Or the chat)

----------


## Zelgius

Completed the easy task!





> I am sitting at the kitchen table doing physics homework. I see my dog barking, and it is chasing a mouse. "Oh not again," I think to myself. The mouse heads for the door as if it knew what it should do, and crawled underneath it. I stand up trying to find something to throw at it while thinking that I used a tennis ball last time (in the dream it was a regular occurrence to see mice). I look underneath the table and there are two tennis balls. I pick them up, and look for the mouse. It crawled by the wall, and I throw the first one and hit its tail. I grab the second ball and throw it at the mouse as it heads towards the table. I hit it dead on, and it flipped over. I picked it up between my index finger and thumb, and the mouse regained consciousness, except it had somehow shrunk down to about an inch long. It started squeaking and bit my thumb, but it didn't hurt. I got distracted by the dog knocking over its water bowl, and the mouse had managed to squeeze out of my fingers. It hit the ground and ran behind the refrigerator, reappearing on the other side as a bigger mouse. I said, "That's it," and grabbed a dish towel near me. I started chasing it while smacking it with the towel, wondering why I hadn't used a towel in the first place. I made contact with the mouse the first time, and it flew at the door as I made contact with it. It started crawling up the door, and I thought to myself, "Mice can walk up walls!?" So I ran to the door and gave the mouse a good solid whack, and it fell to the floor. Then my dead cat ran into the kitchen and grabbed it. Seconds later, I looked down at the floor and there are two dead mice that are bleeding with teeth marks in them. I thought, "There was only one mouse, I must be dreaming!" Surely, I did a reality check and I was dreaming. I want to go outside, and the nearest way out is a window. I think "Should I shatter it?" but change my mind and decide to pass through it unharmed. When I made contact with the glass, it seemed to split open fluidly, and seemed to suck me through to the outside world. It was either dawn or dusk, and the sky was a dark purple color. I do some stabilization techniques, while thinking, "What will they do, I already have as much detail as real life?" I rub my hands and nothing happens, I'm already fully conscious and stabilizing seems pointless. I remember some people said to shout things. I couldn't remember what to shout and it came out as, "Clarity! Dream Clarity!" it doesn't seem to make anything change. I want some light, so I try to move the sun up. I close my eyes and imagine it coming up over the horizon. I point a little below the earth, and exhale while moving my finger slowly up. The sun moved along with my finger and lit up the world. Then I wake up, and I look to my window and see outside. I know this isn't a dream, since I have such accurate results on the weather. I sigh, and do a reality check just because. "Oh my goodness, I'm dreaming!" I shout as the reality check fails. Then the dream shifted around me and I'm in an office building. There are three people here: a young blond man, an old woman wearing a pink knitted sweater, and her husband who was constantly griping and needed a shave. I somehow knew that one time the young man got fed up with the old people and blew up the building, and this is a second chance for me to change what happened in the past. From here the dream goes on for quite a while, and many things happen that I do not remember clearly. I get a little wrapped up in the storyline, and I lose lucidity. Suddenly, at some point along this, I remember "Oh I gotta refocus on things, this is a dream." and I start thinking of what to do. "Task of the Month!" I remind myself. I get excited, and feel quite proud of myself that I remembered it. I sit down at one of the office desks, and turn on the computer. The screen is blank, so I keep typing random things. The desktop appeared, and I clicked Mozilla Firefox. I go to the top and type in "Drea" trying to get to dreamviews, and it shows up in the history and I click on it. I see the forums page of dreamviews, and click on chat. I automatically enter the chatroom, and I say, "Hello?" No response for quite a while. I figure that it's not working, so I reach into my pocket and pull out my cellphone. I unlock it, and go to text messages. A blank conversation is already open with someone I cannot remember, but it didn't matter. I typed, "Is there something you want me to know?" and pressed send. I didn't get a reply for a while, then they suddenly replied, "Yes, you can do it all." I smile, and then the dream starts to reattach itself to the storyline. A man pulls up with a truck full of gas, and I know it's going to explode. The man gets out and throws himself against the window, committing suicide. Then the truck somehow catches on fire, but no one notices. The old woman calls her husband, and she just keeps saying to the phone, "I love you, Fred. I love you, Fred." And he shouts back into the phone, "Oh, shut up, Donna!" I think this is horrible, since they're about to die and they hate each other. I walk away down a hallway, and the dream loses focus and I wake up.



A little late in the month, but I'm proud of myself for achieving it on my fifth lucid!

----------


## Zelgius

It's been 36 hours that I've been deprived of my wings  :Sad:  

BUMP 

It's so late in the month, 36 hours lasts a long time when I only get them for like a week.

----------


## PercyLucid

Indeed, a silly grammar mistake caused by not proofreading!  I fixed it and erased your post due being off topic!

*Snowboy* and *Zelgius*:  You are winged!!!   Good job!!!!  I want to the DEATH dreams!!!!!!!!!!! Come on!!!!!!!!

----------


## KushyBear

Completed! =D Pretty late in the month, I didn't even consciously want to do it since it was so late in the month, but, well you'll see =D

Dream Lucid

It was Thanksgiving day and I wanted to go smoke some weed before eating. I head out and meetup with some friends. I notice that I'm at the LA coliseum. Two joints were being lit and I was able to puff on one of them. A DC is bragging about how the weed he rolled into his was purple. He handed me his joint and let me spark it. I walked into the little tunnel thingy they have there to block the wind. I took the lighter and held the red flame to the end and sucked. It didn't light, at all. I though this was a bit odd so I pinched my nose, I could breathe through it. I tried lighting it again and it worked this time. Knowing that I was dreaming I smoked half the joint in one puff. The cloud of smoke that came out was amazing! I then started to think if I should do the task of the month or not, since it's near the end. Then I noticed my phone vibrated(I guess just thinking of maybe doing it just caused my dream to do it). I took it out and saw my sister texted me asking when I would be home. I replied asking her when dinner would be ready. She said in a few hours, then went on about how some guy came over to the house to look for something. Still being in the tunnel, I walked out into the coliseum and it was FILLED with people (I had been here for the Electric Daisy Carnival) music was blasting and people were just everywhere dancing. I just stood there enjoying the music and how it sounded so good! Then I woke up.

----------


## Rozollo

I am working on increasing lucidity so I can do the advanced one this month.  I am hopeful.

----------


## Snowboy

Just need another lucid before I try the advanced... if I remember it. Usually my mind is too clouded to even think of something useful to do. And I forgot my dream from last night...  :Bang head:  Oh well... I can hardly remember my math class, never mind my dreams. -.-

----------


## PercyLucid

Come on come on!!!!!!

Halloween is in 24h!!!!!!!!  You guys still have two nights left!!!  I need bloooooooooooooood , I mean.... I need to see Death dreams!!!! Come on!!!!!!!!!

----------


## MadMonkey

I'm sorry I havn't gotten many lucids were I was lucid enough to remember m goals and when I was I worked on others. Maby I'll get it done tonight. I really want to see what kind of personality death has.  :smiley:

----------


## PercyLucid

Yeah  :smiley: 

I had to self-sacrifice and ask the Death to kill me to prevent premature awakening  :tongue2:

----------


## MadMonkey

I need to have atleast get one of the tasks done a month. I really was hoping to meet Grim but not last night. I did manage to complete the basic task though.





> 30.10.2010IRC chat (MILD)
> 
> NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID
> 
> I fell asleep thinking about my tasks which is ideal to task completion. I was on the computer and went into the dream views chat. Only two people were on. One person I have never seen before and the other was TheKing. I woke up into a false awakening and was lucid this time.
> 
> I got onto my laptop and went down my favorites to dream views. Once it loaded I hit the chat button at the top of the page. I opened up and logged me in automaticly. Again there was the same people in the chat. I was really suprised that there was the same people in the IRC as there was in my dream. (think I got things a little mixed up lol) I typed "hi guys, can you respond real quick" and they responded "sure". yay easy task of the month complete! and I think I woke up.

----------


## PercyLucid

That's all folks!

----------

